
Parking startup – never pay for parking again - joshuaabr
https://valet.launchaco.com
======
masonic
$2/hour car rental? It costs five times as much to rent a scooter!

~~~
joshuaabr
Since we are charging both sides of the marketplace here, it's feasible. It's
actually quite funny, when we tested the pricing, more people (around 80%)
said they'd use the service if it was more expensive ($6.99/hr). Maybe because
they thought it was too cheap to be real?

------
joshuaabr
Would love everyone's feedback here :-) We're launching soon, and would like
any advice you could muster up.

